# هو الحب بيتنسى .. ولا ممكن حد يعيش على ذكرى الحب ..؟؟



## white.angel (15 يونيو 2012)

*اعرف دكتور .. عنده حوالى 45 سنه 
هو صديق ليا .. فا سألته مره هو انت ليه مش متجوز 
قالى كنت بحب زمان زميلتى فى الكليه اللى هى دلوقتى
الدكتوره س **... وكان حلمى انى اتجوزها ... بس للأسف مكانتش بتحبنى ... وقفلت قلبى عليها ... وحياتى عايشها على انى اعرف اخبارها من بعيد ... ومن حسن حظى اننا بنشتغل فى مكان واحد ... وكفايا عليا انى اشوفها كل يوم ... 

استغربت وسألته ... ومنستهاش بعد كل السنين دى ؟؟ 
قالى النسيان نسينى ومعداش عليا ...!!

خرجت من عنده وانا بفكر فى حاجة واحده بس .. 
هو ممكن حد يعيش على حب شخص .. ولا يرتبط ولا يتجوز 
الانسانه دى اتجوزت وبنتها فى كليه ... ومع ذلك الدكتور دة لسه بيحبها كأنه عرفها امبارح بس .. 

معقول فى قلوب النسيان بينساها زى ما قال ..؟؟ 
ولا احنا اللى بنقرر ننسى ونحافظ ..؟؟ 
هو النسيان قرار ولا محتوم ..؟؟ 

بصراحه مش عارفه .. وعايزه اعرف منكم ..!!
*​


----------



## Critic (15 يونيو 2012)

> هو ممكن حد يعيش على حب شخص .. ولا يرتبط ولا يتجوز
> الانسانه دى اتجوزت وبنتها فى كليه ... ومع ذلك الدكتور دة لسه بيحبها كأنه عرفها امبارح بس ..


هو انك ترتبط عاطفيا بواحدة "متجوزة" ده اسمه "حب" اساسا , ده "تعلق" بقا او "شهوة" او يطلع زى ما يطلع
اذا كان الانسان لا يقبل على نفسه الأستمرار فى التعلق ببنت _عاذبة_لا تبادله الحب , يقوم يتعلق بواحدة "متجوزة" !
خسر حياته على الوهم , وتلاقيه يا عينى فاكر نفسه عنده وفاء وحب صادق ! ادى اخرة اللى اخدناه من الأفلام !


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يونيو 2012)

> *
> معقول فى قلوب النسيان بينساها زى ما قال ..؟؟
> ولا احنا اللى بنقرر ننسى ونحافظ ..؟؟
> هو النسيان قرار ولا محتوم ..؟؟ *


بصي وجهه نظري الشخصيه
مفيش حاجه اسمها النسيان نسي يعدي علي قلبي

 النسيان دا قرارنا
 احنا اللي بنقرر ننسي ولا نستمر عايشين في ذكرياتنا القديمه
احيانا في ناس بتحس ان النسيان خيانه للشخص اللي حبوهم 
حتي لو مكنش في اي مشاعر متبادله بينهم

واحيانا بنخاف ننسي لاننا وعدنا فلان او علان
اننا مستحيل ننساهم مهما طال الزمن
ونسيانا ليهم كسر للعهد

وجايز في ناس حبت تنسي بطريقه معينه
انها تشغل نفسها في الشغل عاشن تنسي
بس للاسف هما بيكونوا نسيوا نفسهم مش فلانه او علانه

وكل واحد وليه ظروفه


موضوع حلو
ومتابعه باقي الاراء


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 يونيو 2012)

*يمكن ويمكن . يجوز ولايجوز . بتحصل ولا تحصل . مصدق وغير مصدق 
اختارو انتم بقى *


----------



## sparrow (15 يونيو 2012)

*معقول فى قلوب النسيان بينساها زى ما قال ..؟؟ 
ولا احنا اللى بنقرر ننسى ونحافظ ..؟؟ 
هو النسيان قرار ولا محتوم ..؟؟

لا يا وايت هو سجن نفسه في الماضي وذكرياته وعاش وهيموت علي وهم انه حب والنسيان نسيه والكلام دا 
لان اي حب او الم او ذكري وحشه في حياتنا احنا قادرين نتحرر منها لو احنا عاوزين 
حتي لو احنا بارادتنا مش قادرين بنطلب معونه ربنا وبيخلينا قادرين
المهم اننا نبقي عاوزين ,, وهو مكنش عاوز 
النسيان قرااااااااار 
*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> هو انك ترتبط عاطفيا بواحدة "متجوزة" ده اسمه "حب" اساسا , ده "تعلق" بقا او "شهوة" او يطلع زى ما يطلع
> اذا كان الانسان لا يقبل على نفسه الأستمرار فى التعلق ببنت _عاذبة_لا تبادله الحب , يقوم يتعلق بواحدة "متجوزة" !
> خسر حياته على الوهم , وتلاقيه يا عينى فاكر نفسه عنده وفاء وحب صادق ! ادى اخرة اللى اخدناه من الأفلام !



*
متقللش من مشاعر غيرك لو كان تفكيرك مختلف كونه حب انسانه مبتحبهوش ومعرفش يحب بعدها مش عيب كونه رفض الزواج لانه رفض يتزوج بدون حب او ملاقاش الا يحس معاها انه حبها مش عيب كونها اتجوزت وهو مش بيضايقها لكن بيكفى عليه يطمن عليها مش عيب لان دى مش شهوة دة حب طاهر غير مشروط  ولو كانت شهورة كان جرى وراها عشان يحقق غرضه ومش غرضه زواج واسره والسلام زى ما الكل بيعمل  كل انسان وله مشاعره وتفكيره الخاص  ان كان بالنسبالك  وهم بالنسباله دى حياته انت مفكر ان معندهوش وفاء او حبها حب صادق اومال الحب الصادق ايه فى نظرك نسيبتنى انساها تتجوز هى اتجوز غيرها وكأن الحياه مبنيه على كدة  لو كانت فى نظرك دى نهايه الا بيسمع افلام فانا شايفاه انسان رائع وياريت الافلام تتعلم منه 

*


----------



## Critic (15 يونيو 2012)

> متقللش من مشاعر غيرك لو كان تفكيرك مختلف كونه حب انسانه مبتحبهوش ومعرفش يحب بعدها مش عيب كونه رفض الزواج لانه رفض يتزوج بدون حب او ملاقاش الا يحس معاها انه حبها مش عيب كونها اتجوزت وهو مش بيضايقها لكن بيكفى عليه يطمن عليها مش عيب لان دى مش شهوة دة حب طاهر غير مشروط ومش غرضه زواج واسره والسلام زى ما الكل بيعمل كل انسان وله مشاعره وتفكيره الخاص ان كان بالنسبالك وهم بالنسباله دى حياته انت مفكر ان معندهوش وفاء او حبها حب صادق اومال الحب الصادق ايه فى نظرك نسيبتنى انساها تتجوز هى اتجوز غيرها وكأن الحياه مبنيه على كدة
> لو كانت فى نظرك دى نهايه الا بيسمع افلام فانا شايفاه انسان رائع وياريت الافلام تتعلم منه


صدقينى انا مش بقلل من مشاعره, انا مجبتش سيرة مشاعره اساسا ,بس هو كدة خسر حياته على وهم كبير , لما تتعلق بواحدة متجوزة ده ابعد ما يكون عن الحب , مش لازم تسميه شهوة , بس مينفعش يكون حب , انتى نفسك تخيلى انك متجوزة , وواحدة متعلقة بزوجك , هيكون موقفك تجاهها ايه ؟ هتقولى مش هستخف بمشاعرها وده وفاء منها تجاه جوزك ! فيه حاجات تصح وحاجات متصح ابدا


----------



## Critic (15 يونيو 2012)

> لان دى مش شهوة دة حب طاهر غير مشروط


مختلف معاكى جذريا
انا لو عرفت ان واحد متعلق بمراتى , تفتكرى هتحترم "حبه الطاهر الغير مشروط" ! اعذرينى ومش قصدى حاجة شخصية بامانة , انا بتكلم على الموقف من تجاهى , بس دى اسمها_بالنسبة لى_ وقاحة وقلة ادب منه وعدم تحكم فى نفسه !
يعنى ايه بيحب مراتى ومش قادر ينساها !!
ده مشاعر غير مسئولة ولازم كان ياخد قرار انه يتخلص منها , مش اى مشاعر اطلق ليها العنان , ما هو فيه مشاعر تجاه الخطية بردو , فى حدود لازم يتم احترامها


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> صدقينى انا مش بقلل من مشاعره, انا مجبتش سيرة مشاعره اساسا ,بس هو كدة خسر حياته على وهم كبير , لما تتعلق بواحدة متجوزة ده ابعد ما يكون عن الحب , مش لازم تسميه شهوة , بس مينفعش يكون حب , انتى نفسك تخيلى انك متجوزة , وواحدة متعلقة بزوجك , هيكون موقفك تجاهها ايه ؟ هتقولى مش هستخف بمشاعرها وده وفاء منها تجاه جوزك ! فيه حاجات تصح وحاجات متصح ابدا



*

لا  يا كريتك الموضوع مخربط معاك  كتير  لانه 

اولا ..  مش هنمنع الناس تحبنا او حد توعجب بينا سواء متزوجين ولا عازبين لكن الفرق الناس دى هتضايقنا ولا هتكون من بعيد عنا ؟؟ 

ثانيا .. قصه زوجى  دى انا هعتمد على اساس هو بيفكر ازاى مش هى عايزة او بتفكر ازاى هتفرق كتير اوى

ثالثا .. هو كان عمل ايه يعنى اخدها من بيتها واسرتها ؟؟  نغص عليها حياتها ؟؟ راح صارحها ؟؟  لو على حياته هو حر فيها مشاعره خاصه بيه مينفعش نقول صح ولا غلت لاننا مختلفين انت بطبع وانا بطبع وهو بطبع 


هيبقى غلط فى حالتين لو كان متزوج يبقى مشاعره لغيرها يبقى خيانه 
والحاله التانيه لو لسه بيكلمها وواخد مشاعرها من زوجها  لكن حيالله دة بعيد وهى بعيده ..

فين العيب هنا وايه الا ميصحش بالظبط ؟؟ *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> مختلف معاكى جذريا
> انا لو عرفت ان واحد متعلق بمراتى , تفتكرى هتحترم "حبه الطاهر الغير مشروط" ! اعذرينى ومش قصدى حاجة شخصية بامانة , انا بتكلم على الموقف من تجاهى , بس دى اسمها_بالنسبة لى_ وقاحة وقلة ادب منه وعدم تحكم فى نفسه !
> يعنى ايه بيحب مراتى ومش قادر ينساها !!
> ده مشاعر غير مسئولة ولازم كان ياخد قرار انه يتخلص منها , مش اى مشاعر اطلق ليها العنان , ما هو فيه مشاعر تجاه الخطية بردو , فى حدود لازم يتم احترامها



*

هتبقى وقاحه لو قالهالك فى وشك لكن هتعرف منين ان فى حد لسه بيحبها اساسا ؟؟
او حاول يلفت انتباها ويعملها مشاكل ما بالك براجل كبيرررر فى السن ومتزوجش لانه كان بيحب واحده ومطالهاش ومحبش بعدها ييقى فين الجريمه دى 

على الهامش .. يعنى ايه جذريا ؟؟ 
*


----------



## Critic (15 يونيو 2012)

> لا يا كريتك الموضوع مخربط معاك كتير


لا يا جلاكسى عيب عليكى , مش علشان مختلفيين مع بعض فى الرأى تعبري الموضوع مخربط معايا , انا كان ممكن اقول كدة على رأيك برضو بس مقدر اختلافنا , خلى كل واحد عن رأيه أحسن بدون ما نتجادل لأن واضح ان تفكيرنا متناقض تماما فى النقطة دى


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> لا يا جلاكسى عيب عليكى , مش علشان مختلفيين مع بعض فى الرأى تعبري الموضوع مخربط معايا , انا كان ممكن اقول كدة على رأيك برضو بس مقدر اختلافنا , خلى كل واحد عن رأيه أحسن بدون ما نتجادل لأن واضح ان تفكيرنا متناقض تماما فى النقطة دى


*
وهى كلمه مخربطه غلت ؟ انا شايفه انك شايف الموضوع غلت وملخبط 
لو انت شايف انى شايفاه غلت قول ووضح نظرك زى ماانا عملت 
كمل نقاش والنبى والنبى نفسيتى مفتوحه :boxing::boxing::boxing:*


----------



## Critic (15 يونيو 2012)

انا بتكلم عن وجهة نظرى , لا اقبل ان احب حد مرتبط , ولا ان حد يحب اللى برتبط بيها , بالنسبة لى الأتنين غلط , وده رأيى عن مشاعره وموقفه , انه غير مسئول , ده مجرد رأى , مش بفرضه عليه ولا هقولهوله فى وشه برضو


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ده مجرد رأى , مش بفرضه عليه ولا هقولهوله فى وشه برضو



*
اساسا انت مشهتعرف ان فى حد كان بيحب الا انت هترتبط بيها عشان تقول مشهفرضه عليه ولا هقوله بوشه
لانى قصدت الشخص دة محاول يقتحم حياتك ولا يقولهالك فى وشك وهو بعيد يبقى حر بقى يحب ولا يكره ولا يرمى نفسه من البلكونه ..  :act23:
وهتبقى غلت بحق وحقيقى لو هو متجوز او بيتدخل فى حياتها بس كدة
*


----------



## Critic (15 يونيو 2012)

> ساسا انت مشهتعرف


لا ما انا عرفت اهو من white angle :giveup:
لو معرفتش يبقى مفيش موضوع اساسا :59:


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> لا ما انا عرفت اهو من white angle :giveup:
> لو معرفتش يبقى مفيش موضوع اساسا :59:




مشمعقول يكون قال اسم الست يعنى واسااسا قال ل وايت انجل واكيد هى متعرفهاش ولا ليها علاقه بيها 
مش راح قال لزوجها او للناس الا حواليها ولا حتى ليها مثلا ولخبط حياتها :bud:


----------



## Rosetta (15 يونيو 2012)

فعلا أنا بعرف ناس هيك ..
أعمارهم بالخمسين ولسه ما إتزوجوا عشان كانوا عايشين في حب قديم وإنحرموا من إللي بيحبوه 
فقرروا ما يحبوا أو يرتبطوا من جديد .. 
وشخصيا بلاقي معاهم حق لأنه لو كان الحب حقيقي صعب نسيانه 
لأنه الإنسان لما بيحب حب حقيقي بيرسم مستقبله مع شريكه في كل لحظة وفي كل ثانية 
ولو راح حبيبه منه صعب يدخل حد تاني غيره مكانه ... 

وبالنسبة لكريتيك وجالكسي يا جماعة واضح من كلام وايت إنه الرجل حبها قبل ما تتزوج يعني وهي معاه في الكلية بعدين إتزوجت *"الانسانه دى اتجوزت وبنتها فى كليه ... ومع ذلك الدكتور دة لسه بيحبها كأنه عرفها امبارح بس .. " *يعني مش حبها وهي متزوجة وكونه حبها حب صادق وحقيقي صعب الحب يروح من قلبه حتى لو إتزوجت وراحت لغيره .. 
يعني الموضوع بيكون خارج إرادته هو 

متابعة لبقية الأراء


----------



## oesi no (15 يونيو 2012)

هو يعنى ايه حوب


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 يونيو 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> فعلا أنا بعرف ناس هيك ..
> أعمارهم بالخمسين ولسه ما إتزوجوا عشان كانوا عايشين في حب قديم وإنحرموا من إللي بيحبوه
> فقرروا ما يحبوا أو يرتبطوا من جديد ..
> وشخصيا بلاقي معاهم حق لأنه لو كان الحب حقيقي صعب نسيانه
> ...





الحب مش غلت بس مدام بعد عنها ومش مبوظلها حياتها 
لكن لو كان دخل نفسه ساعتها هقول مليون غلت كويس معايا روزيته فى صفى ^_^


----------



## soul & life (15 يونيو 2012)

*موضوع جميل والنقاش كمان زاده قيمه انا مع راى جالكسى بصراحه*
*المشاعر  مش سهل اننا نتحكم فيها ونظبطها يعنى هو  اكيد بيتحكم فى تصرفاته  وانفعالاته يعنى مثلا بيراعى انه ميسببلهاش مشكله بيراعى انه ميقربش من حياتها  ميعترضش  طريقها ويفرض نفسه دى كلها   افعال يقدر يتحكم بيها لكن  حكاية انه  يقول لقلبه انساها  وينساه يبقا هو من الاساس محبهاش بيتهيالى  الصدام اللى حاصل بين راى  جالكسى وكريتتك دا لانها هى واضح جدا انها رومانسيه وهو بيفكر  بعقلانية ومع اعتبار انه  بيتخيل انه استحاله طبعا يقبل على نفسه انه يتجاوب مع مشاعره  علشان واحده متجوزه ومعتبرها اندافع ورا مشاعرنا ولمحت فى كلامه  انه بيعتبر دا شهوه ومش حب بس شهوه ازاى وليه وهو اساسا بعيد كل البعد عنها ومكتفى بس  بانه يطمن على اخبارها   بيتهيالى دى قمة المشاعر ورقى الاحساس  خسر بقا مخسرش هو اختار كده وهب قلبه وحياته لذكرى واحده حبها هو  راضى بكده وانا اعرف ناس كده ولما  بيتلاموا من الناس  الرد بيكون انه  مش وحيد هما عايشين على ذكرى وحبهم طاهر ونقى من اى شهوه واقصى امله انه يطمن على من احب ولو عن طريق الاهل والاصحاب ودون ان تعرف هى سؤاله عنها.. تحياتى للجميع*


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (15 يونيو 2012)

انا فهمت انه لم يصارحها بحبه ابدا أي حب من طرف واحد و بالتالي هي لا تعرف اي شئ عن مشاعره فلا يوجد اي شئ غير أخلاقي . فهي خارج الموضوع بالكامل فقط هو مع نفسه.

 فهل ممكن ان نقبل مثل هذا النوع من الحب؟
اعتقد نعم

كل انسان مختلف في مشاعره و ممكن جدا انه سعيد بتلك العلاقة و يحيا بها
و في بعض الحالات يكون هذا الوضع افضل له حتى من الزواج بها.

طبعا مثل هؤلاء الناس قلة في المجتع و هم ناس مفرطي الحساسية
و لكن طبعا انا محبش ابدا ان اكون مكانه .


----------



## أَمَة (15 يونيو 2012)

القصة بدأت بسؤال وايت انجل للدكتور عن سبب بقائه بدون زواج...........
 
الدكتور رد عليها وقال لها السبب هو حبه القديم للدكتورة س التي لم تبادله الحب في يوم من الأيام وهي متزوجة ولها بنت في الكلية.
 

علينا أن نتوقف هنا دقيقة ونسأل انفسنا.......... 

هل صدق الدكتور في رده على وايت انجل؟

أم انه كذب لأن لديه سبب آخر لا يقبله المجتمع؟
لو الدكتور كذب يصبح الموضوع خارج نطاق النقاش
لو الدكتور لم يكذب يكون هو اختار أن يعيش وهماً .... 
الحب علاقة بين إثنين وليس علاقة فردية.

هذا كان رأيي واعذروني لو ضايق أي واحد.


----------



## PoNA ELLY (15 يونيو 2012)

فرق شاسع بين الحب والإعجاب وبين الإتنين شعره خفيفه برضو

الحب بيختلف عن الإعجاب في تبادل المشاعر بين الطرفين

ولكن الإعجاب بيكون من طرف واحد 

لأن ممكن يكون حد منبهر بحد جدااا وبدافع العاطفه بيقول انه بيحبه
لكن شئ شئ مختلف تماما لما يجي يتعامل مع الشخص ده ممكن يكتشف عيوب فيه تكفي انه يغير الفكره او الصوره اللي واخدها عنه لكن طول ما الشخص مشاعره جواه ونفسه بيبقي راسم صوره للشخص اللي قدامه فوق واروع من قمم السحاب دا عشان بس مشاعره لوحده من طرف واحد 
وللأسف زي ما قلت ممكن يتصدم بالعكس لو اتعامل مع الشخص دا 

ممكن الإنسان يفضل عايش علي ذكري فتره من الزمن

لكن فعلا ربنا بيعوض والإنسان بينسي

هو وجهة نظري ف المواضيع دي ان الشخص يكون عملي شويه

بمعني مثلا خلاص الانسانه اللي بيحبها ارتبطت

حرااااااااااااام الإنسان يظلم نفسه عشان حد ربنا ما ارادش انه يكون ليه

ولو الإنسان اهتم بإنه يرتبط بحد تاني ربنا هيعوضه كتير

وبجد حرام الإنسان يوقف حياته عند شخص معين او عند مرحله معينه

يعني خلينا عمليين وصادقين ف حبنا ولو ربنا أراد بإن الإتنين يكملوا مفيش حد ممكن يعطل كده 
ماهو ياما ناس كانوا يفتكروا سعادتهم مع بعض بس لكن لما اتخطبوا مثلا لقول العكس تماما​


----------



## treaz (15 يونيو 2012)

موضوع حلو وانا متااابعة لباقى الاراء


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اعرف دكتور .. عنده حوالى 45 سنه *​
> 
> *هو صديق ليا .. فا سألته مره هو انت ليه مش متجوز *
> *قالى كنت بحب زمان زميلتى فى الكليه اللى هى دلوقتى*​


*أنا هعتبر ان رواية الدكتور صحيحة ..*
*وهو فى الكلية تقريبا كان عنده بتاع 20-22 سنة ..وهى ليست سن النضوج العاطفى الكافى *
*لآن يحبس نفسه سجيناً للوسادة الخالية ...!!!*
*حب من طرف واحد ...يعنى مافيش حتى أى تبادل للعواطف*
*مافيش أى ذكريات ..الا اذا كانت ذكريات الراوند والمحاضرات والعملى ...*
*دى مش ذكريات ..*
*دى حتى بتفوح منها ريحة البيتادين ..والمطهرات !!!*​*



 وكان حلمى انى اتجوزها ... بس للأسف مكانتش بتحبنى ... وقفلت قلبى عليها ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

**تؤ ...غيرت رأييى*
*دة ولا عبد الحليم حافظ فى عز شبابه *
*:mus25: *​​​​


----------



## Critic (15 يونيو 2012)

> لآن يحبس نفسه سجيناً للوسادة الخالية ...!!!


صدقت بامانة

طب لما كان بيحبها قبل ما تتجوز وماشى
بعد ما اتجوزت ومازال بيحبها ! دى مشاعر غير مشروعة اساسا ! عيب عليييييييييييييه ,* لو الانسان مش عارف يتحكم فى مشاعره ومنقاد بيها يبقى على العقل اللى ربنا اداهولنا السلام*


----------



## white.angel (15 يونيو 2012)

*ارائكم مفيده وكلها جميله ... *
*شخصياً مقتنعه جداً ان النسيان قرار ... *
*بس الموضوع بيرجع لكل شخص حسب مشاعره واسلوبه وتفكيره *
*صدق روايته من عدمها ... شئ معرفوش ... بس حسب ما حكالى ... دة فجر جوايا اسئله ...ملقتلهاش اجابه ... انا عقلانيه جدا فمقدرتش افهم كلامه .. بس اجابتكم وضحتلى نقط كتير *
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> ​
> *شخصياً مقتنعه جداً ان النسيان قرار ... *​


*فعلا صح ...انا معاكى وزى ما صباح الشحرورة قالت :*
*قصدك أنسى حُبك ..برضه لأءة ..لاءة ...تيرراررااا رراا*
*لاءة* ...
*بس انا عن نفسى بدلت لاءة بلفظة تانية ...:mus13:*


----------



## white.angel (15 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فعلا صح ...انا معاكى وزى ما صباح الشحرورة قالت*


*ههههههههههههههه*
*تخيل اول مره نتفق*
*انا محتاجه ابروز المشاركه دى على الحيط عندى :smile01*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*​
> *تخيل اول مره نتفق*
> *انا محتاجه ابروز المشاركه دى على الحيط عندى :smile01*​


*ومين اللى قال أننا أتفقنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*بروزى المشاركة دى ...ما تخليش حاجة فى نفسك خاصة ايام الامتحانات ..*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فعلا صح ...انا معاكى وزى ما صباح الشحرورة قالت :*
> *قصدك أنسى حُبك ..برضه لأءة ..لاءة ...تيرراررااا رراا*
> *لاءة* ...
> *بس انا عن نفسى بدلت لاءة بلفظة تانية ...:mus13:*



كدة بقا أنا إقتنعت إن النسيان قرار 
والبركة فى عبود و الشحرورة 
متهيألى إن صباح كانت رافضة النسيان لكل الأحبة بكل الوسايل


----------



## white.angel (15 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ومين اللى قال أننا أتفقنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *بروزى المشاركة دى ...ما تخليش حاجة فى نفسك خاصة ايام الامتحانات ..*


*اتفقنا - جزئياً - فى حتة النسيان *
*بداية موفقه .. *

*امتحانات ايه بقى .. كفاره .. :giveup:*
*انا خلثت:mus13:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> كدة بقا أنا إقتنعت إن النسيان قرار
> *والبركة فى عبود و الشحرورة*


*كله من الكوارع يا حماتييى ...ربنا ما يحرمنا منك أبداً :bud:*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> كله من الكوارع يا حماتييى ...ربنا ما يحرمنا منك أبداً :bud:*




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه هو نا لسة عزمتك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه هو نا لسة عزمتك*


*جريتى ريقى ...خلتينى اتفق ولأول مرة فى التاريخ مع وايت*
*او هى فاكرة انى اتفقت معاه*


----------

